# Charge for lawn care?



## DonInTheLawn (Sep 10, 2019)

There's a ton of bad yards in my neighborhood and I've been thinking of kinda "throwing my hat in the ring" to offer my services for people who obviously hate to do anything in their lawn, and don't want to pay for a lawn service, like Tru Green. Just kinda mulling around the idea and weather it's feasible. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

So you just plan on charging a lot less then Truegreen or what's your plan to get them to choose you vs any other lawn care company in the area? If they already don't care about their lawn and don't want to pay other companies to take care of it then why you? Also do you plan on getting the proper licenses to apply herbicides and other products that require a license in your area?


----------

